# Kennt jemand ticCity.de?



## stefan84 (17 Juli 2008)

hey leute, 
ich habe vor kurzem eine einladung von ticcity bekommen, bin mir aber nicht sicher ob ich mich dort anmelden soll?! kann mir jemand helfen und mir sagen ob mich das irgendwas kostet dort?
das scheint eine community mit allem drum und dran zu sein.
wäre super wenn ich ne antwort bekommen würde!:-D

viele grüße stefan84


----------



## jupp11 (17 Juli 2008)

*AW: Kennt jemand ticCity.de?*

Zumindest  steht in den AGB nichts von ( versteckten) Kosten 
ticCity.com - AGB

Ob die Daten ansonsten weiterverhökert werden, könnte man nur duch  Test rauskriegen. 
Google liefert zumindest bisher keine Beschwerden


stefan84 schrieb:


> hey leute,
> ich habe vor kurzem eine einladung von ticcity bekommen,


wie,  von Bekannten  oder per Spam?


----------



## stefan84 (17 Juli 2008)

*AW: Kennt jemand ticCity.de?*

Das ist ja die Sache! Ich glaube zumindest, dass das eine Bekannte sein müsste. Ich bin mir aber nicht 100%ig sicher?!
Danke für die Hilfe! Wenn das noch nicht so sicher ist,  warte ich vielleicht lieber noch ein paar Antworten ab...


----------



## stefan84 (24 Juli 2008)

*AW: Kennt jemand ticCity.de?*

So, ich habe mich jetzt dort angemeldet und es ist alles kostenfrei. Finde die Seite sogar richtig gut, gibt eine Menge super Funktionen und man lernt ziemlich schnell nette Leute kennen. Schaut sie euch doch auch mal an, kann ich nur empfehlen...ist nicht so langweilig wie die ganzen anderen 0815-Communities! Ach ja, diese merkwürdige Einladung kam übrigens von einem Mädchen das ich kennengelernt hatte und am Wochenende gibts das erste Date...
Meldet euch, falls ihr euch auch anmelden solltet. Dann gebe ich euch meinen Nicknamen durch....

Bis dann Leute...viele Grüße stefan84


----------



## webwatcher (24 Juli 2008)

*AW: Kennt jemand ticCity.de?*

genug der Werbung


----------

